# Paradigm DSP-3400, what a thing?



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

I have begun to try to find something reasonably priced after my poor SPL-1200R died .
I'm thrilled very much by DSP-3400. It looks so fine and has so large driver and modern advanced digital processor and in the same time it has very attractive affordable price.
However I have found just two short story about DSP-3400 in the huge wide world network  It's quite funny. At first sight DSP-3400 should be quite interesting and inexpensive thing for Hi-Fi and home theatre, but it's almost impossible to find any details, user opinions, reviews etc...
I'm trying to understand why I don't hear too many people about this subwoofer, it's really strange. Perhaps this device isn't so good in the reality.... 
I wonder to hear real user's impressions, but I can't find almost nothing yet...


----------



## tap out (Jul 30, 2008)

hello, i have not heard this sub but i do own a paradigm sub. the company is great! what price range is this sub? my sub was the best investment in my whole system!!!!! i do know that you should not comprimise in this area. a great deal is awsome,but this is a decision your going hear every day!! tap out


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi Mr. tap out,
DSP-3400 has price under $800 and it seems quite attractive money for huge box with 14" driver and amplifier controlled by modern DSP technique.
Specification from 19Hz is exciting too...
The main question what is it in reality...? Perhaps it's only fine advertising tale and nothing in particular as a matter of fact...


----------



## tap out (Jul 30, 2008)

maybe if you go to paradigm web site and plug in your zip code,they could tell you about the nearest dealer.sorry i don't anyone that has or knows about this sub.maybe someone that knows will see your thread.i like to here,look and touch when there is alot of $ involved.wish i could help more! tap out


----------



## beyond 1000 (Aug 28, 2008)

Ok Nowhere Man

Here is your answer and my first post on HTShack.

I am a proud owner of a Paradigm DSP-3400 and I must say this is a powerful subwoofer. In a medium sized room it will play cleanly below 20hz with authority. Paradigm did their homework on this one as it easily out muscles their PW2200v2 my friend has. There is absolutely no artifacting and no boominess on this unit. It plays with tremendous force as evidenced by the landing platform scene on Star Wars AOTC and War of the Worlds. I also played The Incredibles on it and the unit crushed my chest with the attacking robots and the rocket launch scene. You cannot loose buying this unit. The DSP 3400 will be my last sub I would own. It is very well built and quite heavy. 

All the best and happy movie watching.


----------



## jakewash (Nov 29, 2007)

I had a chance to listen to the little brother with the 10" driver and it was nothing short of excellent when used as intended for small rooms or just music. The 10" driver just couldn't move the air well enough for HT, IMO but I am quite sure the 14" and more powerfull amp would do the rick very nicely. I also found the DSP sub to have a very similar tone to Axioms line of subs, I was comparing the little Paradigm to an Axiom EP350v3 at the time.


----------



## takumi (Oct 10, 2008)

beyond 1000 said:


> Ok Nowhere Man
> 
> Here is your answer and my first post on HTShack.
> 
> ...


i have a 15'x22'x11' room do you consider this room medium?


----------

